# Milk/cream in omelets/scrambled eggs?



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 27, 2005)

What is it for? I have never tasted any difference in either taste or texture when I leave out the milk.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't use it in omelettes, I use about a tablespoon of cold water to 'slacken' the eggs.

In scrambled eggs, I think it makes the dish richer and taste creamier.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

I put milk in my eggs all the time. It just make them lighter and fluffier. Doesn't change the taste that I have been able to tell.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 27, 2005)

I whisk the eggs for both dishes for a minute or two by hand prior to putting them in the pan. I always use a little milk (typically low fat), which I beat with the eggs, and reserve cream only for a special occasion. I find that it (combo of beating and milk) helps to make a lighter, fluffier type of finished egg dish. Plus it was how my mom always did it, lol, so I think a lot of it come from that, as her scrambled eggs are always excellent


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2005)

i use milk in mine. it's just what everyone in the family did.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 27, 2005)

I also mix a drop of milk too.  I always did this out of habit, as it was believed to make the omelette fluffier.  I have seen and tasted omelettes/fritattas made without milk, and the milk effect seems to be true, they come out much denser.


----------



## corazon (Oct 27, 2005)

We put milk in scram eggs growing up and I never knew why.  I was told a few years ago that it has a lower boiling temperature than the eggs, so it creates tiny little bubbles in the scrambled eggs giving it a fluffier outcome.


----------



## Constance (Oct 27, 2005)

Try whipping a little sour cream into your scrambled eggs...it's delicious.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2005)

I always though the milk makes omlet lighter, and doesn't affect the taste.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 27, 2005)

Constance, I am with you on the sour cream!! Sometimes I add a bit of cottage cheese to my scrambled eggs instead too.


----------



## Constance (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll bet that would be good Shunka! My grandson, age 7, loves   cottage cheese. I often watch him after school, and cottage cheese with salt & pepper is one of his fave snacks. Of course Oreos and chocolate milk are real high on his list too.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 28, 2005)

As Julia CHild said -- milk makes eggs creamier and water wakes them fluffier.


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2005)

Nobody argued with Julia Child...she knew her stuff.


----------



## pckouris (Oct 28, 2005)

The BEST scrambled eggs in the WORLD are with a little sour milk!
I lived in Tampa for awhile and met this old black guy who was a terrific cook. He made everything just great! He gave me this little tip one day and I tried it and the scrambled eggs were the best I ever had. Just a tablespoon or two of sour milk!
Now what doya think of that?


----------



## Haggis (Oct 29, 2005)

When I'm making scrambled eggs for a big breakfast like on a Sunday I put 1/3 cup of cream per two eggs and fold the eggs rather than outright scrambling them.

You can definitely taste the difference then :P.


----------

